# [HILFE]Borderlands 2 ruckelt immer wieder



## ANDproject (23. November 2012)

Guten Abend.

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Mein Laptop ist eigentlich ned unbedingt der beste für Bl2 aber ich habs durch bearbeiten der WillowEngine usw hinbekommen das es eigentlich flüssig laufen würde. aber da kommt nu mein problem. Immer wieder fängt es dann kurzzeitig sehr stark das ruckeln an das es wenns hochkommt mit 1 fps läuft. wenn diese phase gerade ist, ruckelt sogar der sound extrem und knackt hart. wenn ich dann pause drücke und 20 sek warte, gehts wieder weg aber es tritt ab da alle 1-3 minuten auf. Weiß einer rat?

Mein system:

Windows 7
Intel Core i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27 GHz
4 gb ram
Nvidia GeForce GT 330M

Wie gesagt wenn das problem ned wäre würde es einwandfrei flüssig laufen. Physx ist auf niedrig, alles andere auch, und wie gesagt die willowengine ist auch bearbeitet (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine  )

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

phsyX würd ich bei der Karte lieber mal GANZ deaktivieren - geht es dann?


----------



## ANDproject (23. November 2012)

hab grad nochmal in die willowengine geguckt. ist schon auf 0


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Ist denn alles, was evlt im Hintergrund stören könnte, aus? Auch VIrenscanner? Hast Du bei den Energieoptionen alles auf "Höchstleistung", also CPU usw. ? 


Treiber fürs Notebook und die Grafikkarte sind auch aktuell?


----------



## ANDproject (24. November 2012)

jo hab ich alles gecheckt


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2012)

Da Borderlands 2 die Leveltexturen im Hintergrund streamt kann möglicherweise die langsame Festplatte deines Notebooks der Auslöser sein.
Lies dir mal das durch:
Optimize : Borderlands 2 Tweak Guide | GeForce

Du kannst auch mal den ganzen Tweak-Guide durchlesen und das Game entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## ANDproject (24. November 2012)

so vorgenommen aber immernoch das problem vorhanden


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Und andere Spiele sind kein problem? Also, wenn nix hilft, würd ich mal windows komplett neu installieren und direkt nur neueste Treiber nehmen - wenn es dann geht, dann hattest Du irgendein Tool oder Reste von irgendwas auf dem Laptop, die da massiv gestört haben.

Ach so: hast Du es denn überhaupt mal ohne Bearbeiten der Engine ^^  versucht? Theoretisch reicht eine 330m NICHT für mittlere Details, aber auf low müsste es laufen: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  hier kannst Du oben in der Liste nur borderlands 2 wählen und dann auf "einschränken", dann siehst Du, dass es zwar für die 330m keinen Wert gibt, aber dass es für Karten, die anhand Durchschnittwerte anderer Spiele BESSER als die 330m (ca Platz 195) eingeordnet sind, ca 37-40 FPS auf low sind, auf mittel unter 35 (zb die AMD 7660g). Das ist also halt auch einfach so oder so recht knapp, zumal "low" auch nur 1024x768 als Auflösung ist. Und die CPU kann da auch noch nachteilig sein, das das ein recht billiger Dualcore ist, der meines Wissens auch noch eher auf Stromsparen als auf Leistung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## ANDproject (24. November 2012)

das problem ist ja das es zu anfang, durch meine .ini bearbeitung ohne probleme läuft auft 1600 * 900 glaub ich laut fraps durchgehend 50 fps. aber wenn dann nach 20 min die ruckler anfangen ist es vorbei. das versteh ich ned. wenn das noch wegwähre währe es schlicht weg perfekt. hab schon überlegt ob er zu heiß wird was aber fast unmöglich ist. laptop steht auf nen kühler (zusätzlichen so ne platte) wärmeleitpaste ist neu kühler sauber


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Naja, nimm mal ein Tool zum Testen der Temperatur - vlt wird die Karte doch zu heiß. zB GPU-Z. Oder auch die CPU, da kannst Du mal speedfan nehmen.

Nach ner Weile kann sich halt schon viel Staub ansammeln.


----------



## ANDproject (24. November 2012)

wie warm darf es den maximal sein?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Das ist bei Notebooks schwer zu sagen - so 80-90 Grad bei der Graka können noch im Rahmen sein


----------



## ANDproject (25. November 2012)

jo 86 wenn es ruckelt hat er. also sollte es das auch ned sein.

sosnt noch iwelche ideen? :/


----------



## chbdiablo (25. November 2012)

Wenn das Spiel zu ruckeln anfängt, du es dann beendest und direkt wieder startest, ruckelt es dann immer noch oder läuft es wieder für einige Zeit?


----------



## ANDproject (25. November 2012)

es läuft wieder für einige zeit


----------



## chbdiablo (25. November 2012)

Wieviel Speicher hat deine Grafikkarte? Hat sie shared Memory?


----------



## ANDproject (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANDproject (1. Dezember 2012)

so habs nu hinbekommen. hab meinen laptop ner kompletten reinigung unterzogen und ihn komplett auseinander gebaut. jetzt läuft alles chillig ohne probleme. danke für eure hilfe


----------

